# Wiring question



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Have NCE Power Cab. Added about 20 feet of track and 7 turnouts(switches), in lieu the drops to 16 gauge under table, can I utilize a terminal strip? Would be lot easier on old Knees.

Using rail terminals and going to shrink wrap an extension to the terminals. The terminals are 22 gauge and adding 18 then connecting to terminal strip.

Suggestions or comments

DT


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Electrical continuity is the key for success so a terminal block is ideal and often used on layouts. Go for it.

As to your wire, 22 gauge is not recommended at all because a stalled loco or one under heavy load will cause that wire to get warm or even hot. Use a minimum of 18 gauge throughout for small loads and 16 gauge for mainlines. For greater distances from the power source, consider using even larger gauges.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

22 AWG is fine for power drops to the rails, 14 AWG for buses (or even 16-18 depending on the length of the bus). If something is drawing that much current to the track drops there's something wrong and needs correcting.

I'd recommend solid (single conductor) as the track power drops. It's easier to shape and solder. Stranded wire will work, but not as easy to hold shape and solder.

Dan


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Agree'd. If you going DCC with a main bus under the layout, you can use 14 AWG solid wire. The nice thing is you can save time with wire taps (suitecase connectors) which take a drop of 18 AWG solid wire. You solder the 18 AWG solid wire to the track, run it down to the bus, insert the 18 AWG in the tap, with the tap clipped over the 14 AWG wire, you just squeeze it closed and the electrical connection is made. No stripping the insulation, no soldering.


----------

